# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Давнешняя песня

## eddymus

Схватывал утро робкий ледок,
Водну гладя гладь.
Плыл в тумане наш островок
И не хотел уплывать.

пр. Ищешь,любимая ты тепло
     Там,у чужёго плеча,
     Наша любовь сломала крыло
     И где то лежит сейчас.
     Что ж,улетаешь-так улетай
     В клин перелётных стай,
     Не отставай,не отставай 
     И навсегда прощай.

Как целовал тебя,как обнимал!
Плакать хотелось и петь.
Билась об лёд птица-душа
И не могла взлететь...
пр. ....

----------


## PAN

Интересно... Ещё...

----------


## Настя

мне понравилось, очень интересный текст.

заходи в гости

----------

